# Single player vs. Multiplayer



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 28, 2011)

What do you play more?


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on the game

But Multilayer


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2011)

This is too much of a broad question, I'm afraid... You know there are tons of different genres, some of which can only work for multiplayer and some that will only work for single player.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on what fucking games you play.
Some games have good single player but horrible multiplayer. I'm looking at you, MW2. |:C


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 28, 2011)

Single player unless it's an MMO?


----------



## BRN (Feb 28, 2011)

Games were good and then Halo 2 happened and now every game ever eschews a decent storyline in favour of PERKS LEVELS SHOOT BULLETS. Borderlands was really the only game to successfully meld the two. In the name of the games I used to love, I prefer singleplayer.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2011)

Mostly single-player. Multi-player is usually more satisfying (hoho), but it can be a chore to actually find decent people to play with/against.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Really depends on the game, but I like multi-player/Wi-Fi because it lets you interact with real people making your experience more fun and nothing ever gets old or boring, unless it's Super Smash Bros. Brawl of course. Playing single player only helps me remain self-conscience that I'm an anti-social loser.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

I play multiplayer more, since they're not exactly something you can complete and be satisfied with.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw a post by sir rob and came running with excitement. 

I play single player more, because.... I'm awful... I mean every game out there, I'm awful at.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I saw a post by sir rob and came running with excitement.
> 
> I play single player more, because.... I'm awful... I mean every game out there, I'm awful at.


I'm like a shut-in, I just can't venture outside Three Frags Left.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I'm like a shut-in, I just can't venture outside Three Frags Left.


 
usually when you hear nintendo, you don't think of hardcore gamers... I guess you defy that.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

Most of the time I stick to single player, depending on the game.

Too many people take multiplayer way too seriously (or at least too seriously from my perspective), so I avoid it. I just want to goof around and have fun. D:<


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> usually when you hear nintendo, you don't think of hardcore gamers... I guess you defy that.


I'm not a hardcore gamer... Heck, I don't even know how to use Akuma.


Xenke said:


> Most of the time I stick to single player, depending on the game.
> 
> Too many people take multiplayer way too seriously (or at least too seriously from my perspective), so I avoid it. I just want to goof around and have fun. D:<


PLAY ME IN POKEMON DARN IT ARGGHHHHHH


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> PLAY ME IN POKEMON DARN IT ARGGHHHHHH


 
I HAVE TO DO AN ART PROJECT I PUT OFF FOR A WEEK. >


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

I mostly play single-player and cooperative games.  I can't stand online multiplayer, except in rare cases, usually where I know the person that I'm playing with/against.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I HAVE TO DO AN ART PROJECT I PUT OFF FOR A WEEK. >


THEN WHY ARE YOU ON THE FORUMS?!


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> THEN WHY ARE YOU ON THE FORUMS?!


 
Shit son, I can multi-task these forums.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Shit son, I can multi-task these forums.


YOU CAN MULTITASK POKEMON TOO

Well. Maybe YOU can't. Ohohoho!!


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I mostly play single-player and cooperative games.  I can't stand online multiplayer, except in rare cases, usually where I know the person that I'm playing with/against.


 
oh god this. I rarely ever play competitive multiplayer. I'm always the last on the scoreboard, and people kick me all the time because I pulled out a grenade on accident and blew up my teammates :C

co op is my friend :0


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> oh god this. I rarely ever play competitive multiplayer. I'm always the last on the scoreboard, and people kick me all the time because I pulled out a grenade on accident and blew up my teammates :C
> 
> co op is my friend :0


 
But you just said that you were a terrible teammate


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> But you just said that you were a terrible teammate


 
co op games don't usually have friendly fire

why, what games you got david? :0


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> co op games don't usually have friendly fire


 
If you're playing in sissy mode


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> If you're playing in sissy mode


 
I have you know, I completed RE5 on the hardest difficulty level...

it took about 3 days, and I needed my friend who was about 5 times better than me, but I beat the game dammit D:<


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I have you know, I completed RE5 on the hardest difficulty level...
> 
> it took about 3 days, and I needed my friend who was about 5 times better than me, but I beat the game dammit D:<


 
What a waste of effort


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What a waste of effort


 he only game I think I'm good at is metal gear solid... bleh


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> he only game I think I'm good at is metal gear solid... bleh


 
I could never really get into that series.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I could never really get into that series.


 
oh, that and mirrors edge. bby you can never beat me at the game :3


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> oh, that and mirrors edge. bby you can never beat me at the game :3


 
That's ok, Mirror's Edge was pretty terrible imo.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> That's ok, Mirror's Edge was pretty terrible imo.


 
well... I never

what co op games do you find particularly great then? (I added the co op part to avoid de-railing)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> well... I never
> 
> what co op games do you find particularly great then? (I added the co op part to avoid de-railing)


 
Secret of Mana for the SNES with three controllers and a multitap. Pretty much the best thing ever.

The Tales of games are all pretty good for co-op, provided that the specific game itself is any good.

Recently, I've been enjoying all of the new cooperative platformers that came out on the Wii (New Super Mario Bros., DKCR, Kirby).  I'm not going to bother getting into FPSes, because there's just so many of them.

Also in before Perverted Impact posting stupid opinions


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Op's Combat Training is slowly stealing my soul away.

(Single Player)


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Secret of Mana for the SNES with three controllers and a multitap. Pretty much the best thing ever.
> 
> The Tales of games are all pretty good for co-op, provided that the specific game itself is any good.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know you were into JRPGS :0

sir rob would love you

my opinion doesn't matter though, because I play harvest moon :C


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I didn't know you were into JRPGS :0
> 
> sir rob would love you
> 
> my opinion doesn't matter though, because I play harvest moon :C


 
In general, I don't.  I only like Action-RPGs, and some classic JRPGs.

He and I have already extensively discussed that topic, I think.  Tales of in particular.

I used to love Harvest Moon 64. :3c


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> In general, I don't.  I only like Action-RPGs, and some classic JRPGs.
> 
> He and I have already extensively discussed that topic, I think.  Tales of in particular.
> 
> I used to love Harvest Moon 64. :3c


 
I've played a lot of JRPGS. never beat one though. but the tales of series is actually pretty good. 

I'm not the only one? 8D yay harvest moon


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

I do love David. I'm in the process of making a bird suit and plan to mail it to him. With me in it.

I love you David.

(Gee that wasn't even remotely on topic...)


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I do love David. I'm in the process of making a bird suit and plan to mail it to him. With me in it.
> 
> I love you David.
> 
> (Gee that wasn't even remotely on topic...)


 
hurry. say something on topic D:

talk about mario kart or whatever :S


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Everybody loves Mario Kart.  It's a fact.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Everybody loves Mario Kart.  It's a fact.


 
....uh

I'm not a fan of racing games in general :C although I did enjoy burnout 3 a bit


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Everybody loves Mario Kart.  It's a fact.


I didn't know you liked Mario Kart... I bet you play as Funky Kong on the Flame Runner..


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

rob, when mario kart comes onto the 3DS, we can play all day. and then some more at night. then maybe a few hours in the morning.

:>


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I didn't know you liked Mario Kart... I bet you play as Funky Kong on the Flame Runner..


 
Nigger please.  It's all about Bowser shaking his big cute butt every time he goes off a slight jump.  Flame Runner is pretty much god tier, though, but I like to use different characters and different vehicles as well.  Especially the Honey Coupe. It's like, excuse me while I drive sideways for the entire level.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> rob, when mario kart comes onto the 3DS, we can play all day. and then some more at night. then maybe a few hours in the morning.
> 
> :>


You'll get tired after the first day of playing with me, I bet. I hold nothing back, so you might feel a little too overwhelmed to try a second time.


Dyluck said:


> Nigger please.  It's all about Bowser shaking his big cute butt every time he goes off a slight jump.  Flame Runner is pretty much god tier, though, but I like to use different characters and different vehicles as well.  Especially the Honey Coupe. It's like, excuse me while I drive sideways for the entire level.


I'll never be able to look at Bowser the same way, thanks.

The thousands of porn pictures I've seen of him helped too, but that just crossed the line. Mhmm.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Nigger please.  It's all about Bowser shaking his big cute butt every time he goes off a slight jump.


 
so, I'm not the only one? 8D

honestly, this post shocked me


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Shush, Bowser is adorable and everybody knows it.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Shush, Bowser is adorable and everybody knows it.


Prove it. With dirty pictures sent via PM.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Shush, Bowser is adorable and everybody knows it.


 
you have good taste in furry stuff. wolf will always be my favorite though. I don't know why though

also rob may be disturbed right now.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> you have good taste in furry stuff. wolf will always be my favorite though. I don't know why though
> 
> also rob may be disturbed right now.


Yes... I should leave these forums before my young, innocent mind gets corrupted.

Oh wait, I'm two years and ten months too late.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yes... I should leave these forums before my young, innocent mind gets corrupted.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm two years and ten months too late.


 
your mind is still innocent though :C

don't let us dirty furries corrupt your mind


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> your mind is still innocent though :C
> 
> don't let us dirty furries corrupt your mind


Pah, I'm more furry than you could ever be, Ryan. Furry pride! Furry pride!!!

And this is why multiplayer games are better.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Pah, I'm more furry than you could ever be, Ryan. Furry pride! Furry pride!!!
> 
> And this is why multiplayer games are better.


 
ewww, not furry pride. just straight up hardcore yiff. 

therefore you can not win :>

oh and on topic: I'm currently on a single player binge. playing the hell out of batman: arkham asylum


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 1, 2011)

Single player, but I wish more games had multiplayer story mode. That would be awesome!


----------



## Isen (Mar 1, 2011)

Multiplayer games, because I have friends. 

Also, Starcraft.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 1, 2011)

Single player all the way, unless it's an mmo, and even then I usually play by myself unless I'm with my bf, or feel like doing dungeons/group stuff. 

If more games I played had co-op, I would be all for it. (Mass Effect, Dragon Age, etc.) But I can understand the logic behind not adding co-op to some games. 

Most of the time I dislike multiplayer, either because I suck at it (see Halo, Starcraft) or because the people who you get matched up with are complete dickwads. 

It's not that I don't have friends, it's that I prefer to go through the gaming experience by myself.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 1, 2011)

Single player. I don't play too much with friends, so I prefer having games that give their best with only one person. (Platforms, adventures and that stuff). 
The downside is that the rare times friends or my younger cousins come over to visit or for a game night the only stuff I have for them is Wii Sports and Mario Party. Which surprisingly is enough for them; casual gamers. :V
If you consider online gaming multiplayer though, I have enough titles for those too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 1, 2011)

I play mostly Sp since i'm not too good in multiplayer game, but when i am good i get kicked because i "hack" them which i don't do. I hate those kids who can't admit someone is better than them


----------



## Askad (Mar 1, 2011)

It depends,i rarely play online since i can't afford a satisfactory internet connection...that and i don't have patience to hear 9 year old kids sayin' "how do i use knife?guys?guuuyyyss??hellooo??" or "yeah,go go go,letz kill them!!!"
But,hell,its so damn funny knifing them in MW2! :grin:


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends on the game as everyone stated. There are certain games that are amazing multiplayer games and shitty single-player and then games that are the inverse of what I said. 
Mass Effect is probably the best single player game I have ever played. While, I can't picture it having a multiplayer, Battlefield 2 is probably the best multi-player game ever made. If I had to choose one I would choose sinlge player because I love stories.


----------



## Tolgron (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually always prefer single player to multiplayer; I enjoy immersing myself into a good storyline, a good setting and good characterisation rather than mucking around in a deathmatch with people I vaguely know, if at all. This even extends into MMO's; I often find I prefer soloing to dungeon runs and questing in groups, something that often leaves me unable to complete certain quests because, much as I'd like to be, I'm not capable of overcoming them on my own. That said, I do enjoy multiplayer with friends (I had way too much fun with Super Smash Bros. Brawl for that reason...), I just don't do it very often.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 2, 2011)

Mostly single player, not including a mmo I haven't played a lot of multiplayer>


----------



## kayby (Mar 2, 2011)

Single player defo, so much easier to be antisocial


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is too much of a broad question, I'm afraid... You know there are tons of different genres, some of which can only work for multiplayer and some that will only work for single player.


 
^ This. I mean, there are also single player-only games, that are awesome! For example: Fallout 3 & New Vegas


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> I saw sir rob and came with excitement.


 I lol'd IRL


Dyluck said:


> Also in before Perverted Impact posting stupid opinions


Sup.


Dyluck said:


> Secret of Mana for the SNES with three controllers and a multitap. Pretty much the best thing ever.
> 
> The Tales of games are all pretty good for co-op, provided that the specific game itself is any good.
> 
> Recently, I've been enjoying all of the new cooperative platformers that came out on the Wii (New Super Mario Bros., DKCR, Kirby)


 I don't have a problem with Secret of Mana anymore, It's        Chrono Trigger I fucking hate.

And that SNK bullshit you play/like.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't have a problem with Secret of Mana anymore, It's        Chrono Trigger I fucking hate.
> 
> And that SNK bullshit you play/like.


 
Called it


----------



## fleetfoot (Mar 3, 2011)

I like both. Really.

Some plot-driven crap with guns is great, and then the multiplayer is great because killing bots gets boring after a while.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Called it


 >:[

No you did not.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> >:[
> 
> No you did not.


 
Sure I did. You're Perverted Impact and the opinions that you post are stupid. \:3/


----------



## Oovie (Mar 3, 2011)

Most of the fun I've had came from multiplayer, I rarely buy games anymore unless they have been hyped to have great multiplayer.


----------



## Bishoop (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on my mode.

If its fast action to my face its multiplayer.
If its a good engaging story I feel the need for, its single player.

To me Single player tells you are story.
But its in the multiplayer that the game can survive for years still being fun


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Sure I did. You're Perverted Impact and the opinions that you post are stupid. \:3/


- David generally likes KoF.
 - David generally likes Tales games.
 - David generally likes SNK vs. Capcom: Chaos.

 I have come to the conclusion that David is horrible. But I already knew that.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 3, 2011)

What kind of multiplayer, PvP or PvE? If it's PvP, then I'd chose single player. If it's PvE, multiplayer.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> - David generally likes KoF.
> - David generally likes Tales games.
> - David generally likes SNK vs. Capcom: Chaos.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that David is horrible. But I already knew that.


 
but you love me for it~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> love me


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> disgustpr3.jpg


 
:teehee:


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a very solitary person, so I always play single player. The only time I've played multiplayer is with friends who were with me in person. I've never played online multiplayer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> :teehee:


 No.....


----------

